# Gtalk in Lotus Sametime Connect



## choudang (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi...

I need to know how should i configure Google Talk in Lotus Sametime Connect. scenario is furnished below..

I have configured Gmail [PoP and IMAP, both] with Lotus Notes 7.0 and now i want to be online thru *Sametime Connect* from Lotus Notes. I have tried but stucking at the settings part e.g. Port, Connect and Protocol.

does somebody already configured the same. 

/Raj


----------



## choudang (Mar 24, 2008)

connecting Lotus notes with Gmail POP was successful. but not able to connect with gtalk.... i have used server name as *talk.google.com*

not able to find out any soln from net also. [still lacking of time to search properly]


----------



## choudang (Mar 26, 2008)

```
gdebasish.blogspot.com
```

if you want to know abt configuring with gmail......

mods, plz lock the thread....... i will post if i will get any soln for sametime connect.


----------

